# Maui .....



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Adorable. I'll keep praying for a miracle..... that sweet little darling. I just love those special needs kiddos!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a cute face on that boy. My thoughts are with him.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's hard to believe looking at him that there is anything wrong with him - prayers he turns out to be a miracle dog. Have y'all decided on what course of action you will be taking with him (will he be staying with you?)?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  He's such a cutie, I just LOVE those ears of his


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> It's hard to believe looking at him that there is anything wrong with him - prayers he turns out to be a miracle dog. Have y'all decided on what course of action you will be taking with him (will he be staying with you?)?


For now he will be staying with me, as long as, he keeps getting along with Maggie, if a special family comes along that can deal with what his future brings, then Im willing to let him go.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

He is in good hands - thanks!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh he is so cute! And in wonderful hands!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's so handsome Mary. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

How old is Maui?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ggdenny said:


> How old is Maui?


Maui is 5 months old.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweet puppy...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a precious face he got.Just want to kiss him.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

He's such a cute boy. I love his face!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

shortcake23 said:


> He's such a cute boy. I love his face!


He is such a sweet boy, and he is getting plenty of kisses....


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Who do you rescue for (organization)? What is required to foster?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Keeping sweet Maui in my thoughts


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is such a handsome little boy. I am glad he is with you and hope he leaves Maggie alone!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

DARRRRRK red...what is the issue with Maui?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bock said:


> DARRRRRK red...what is the issue with Maui?


Grade 5/6 heart murmur.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

That's too bad, hope he lives a good, long life!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

You are wonderful (my apologies, I can't remember your name)...all that you do with rescue. Maui is adorable! What is his prognosis?

~Jackie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

McSwede said:


> You are wonderful (my apologies, I can't remember your name)...all that you do with rescue. Maui is adorable! What is his prognosis?
> 
> ~Jackie


He is a VERY VERY HIGH RISK for sudden death and if fate is on his side he might live till his second b-day

Mary


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh dear. Mary, I hope Maui defies his prognosis. I will keep Maui and you in my thoughts.

~Jackie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maui, we love you cutie. Just want to give that boy a big hug and kiss. If I lived closer, I would be there everyday kissing him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mary you're an Angel for taking him in, give him a big hug and kiss from Ohio!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, fingers crossed that Maui outlives the statistics, no matter whose home he's in. There might just be a special family who would treasure him as much as you do....


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, Poor Maui..  
He is just gorgeous though..He reminds me a little of my Jake. 
I hope he is a miracle puppy too and some how beats the odds..poor baby.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, thank you for giving him your heart and home....you are an angel.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Happy said:


> Mary, thank you for giving him your heart and home....you are an angel.


No angel, I just figure he deserves a great life with lots of love and attention , with what time he has left.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying Maui outlives the odds. I know he'll have a great life with you , Mary!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> No angel, I just figure he deserves a great life with lots of love and attention , with what time he has left.


 
Yeah you are!!! Your every rescued pups dream come true


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

Maui is just precious and I will pray for him and you always!
Praying that Maui gets a miracle!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a gorgeous face he has !!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous little man
I hope he proves them all wrong and lives a long and happy life


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad you have him, Mary. He is so so so beautiful!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

What a face!! I hope he outlives the statistics as well. I just showed DH the picture and now we are checking out the rescue's site. It will be a while until we can have another dog but it will be a rescue next time.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> No angel.


I'll agree with that 

Haha, you know I love ya Mary. Everyone knows you will take good care of the little man while he's with us. You tell Miss Hollywood she'd better be extra nice to Maui...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'll agree with that
> 
> Haha, you know I love ya Mary. Everyone knows you will take good care of the little man while he's with us. You tell Miss Hollywood she'd better be extra nice to Maui...


 Mags has been good so far and it might be she senses something is wrong. I was told that we have had plenty of murmur dogs come in our rescue , but Maui's is by far the worst we have ever had....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO sad. What a sweet little guy... he certainly doesn't deserve his lot in life, but I know he'll have the best of times being in your care. And I will continue to hope and pray for a miracle. So many lessons these little ones have to teach us !!!!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I am crazy for that colour


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a cutie Maui is, such a heartbreaking story. Wishing for a miracle that he defies the odds, but whatever his time is here he will have the best life living with you.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I love Maui and it makes me so sad. Where did Rio go?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Marleys mummy said:


> I love Maui and it makes me so sad. Where did Rio go?


The people who took Maui before he was sick, ended up taken Rio


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Grade 5/6 heart murmur.


Mary:

Thanks for the PM; I have been away for awhile and missed the threads entirely.

You certainly know Atticus' story; I just pulled his OSU paperwork from the shelf next to the computer: "Atticus has a 5/6 early apical systolic murmur on the left and a 4/6 systolic murmur on the right". 

Given about 1-2 years to live, Atticus (hopefully!) will celebrate his 9th birthday in early August.

While Maui's prognosis isn't great--it's similar to Atticus'--and what the h*ll, with good meds and lots of puppy TLC--he may even outlive me!

All our Best to Maui for a long, loving and happy life. Considering who's fostering him right now, I'd say he's got the best chance for a normal life that he could ever hope for...............

Peace,

Scott J.


----------

